# Carbon One 730 and 810 Spine Shaft Diameters



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i asked same question about 600 and 660 . 600 = .212'' ....660 = .210'' . responder was ''jack70707'' maybe he will reply to your thread also .


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

big cypress said:


> i asked same question about 600 and 660 . 600 = .212'' ....660 = .210'' . responder was ''jack70707'' maybe he will reply to your thread also .


Thanks Big C. At least I know it will fall somewhere between .200 and .210. The XRs I need for my daughters bow based on their adjusted draw bow weight calculation is a 900 spine which is 0.228, quite a bit larger in diameter than the Carbon 1s.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Are you talking about the carbon ones from Muddy Outdoors (bloodsport?)? I was considering the 900s for my wife's set up. Just seemed very light spine wise. She is shooting an old Martin Jaguar with Z cams at 38#. Draw length is 24", arrow shaft at 23". Their calculator actually suggest 1000s, but that just seemed really soft considering she was shooting 600 spine arrows previously. I considered the cam to be a medium cam.

She'll be using them for 3d only with the lighter stainless steel point. Any thoughts?

sorry I don't know the diameter for you.


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

TCR1 said:


> Are you talking about the carbon ones from Muddy Outdoors (bloodsport?)? I was considering the 900s for my wife's set up. Just seemed very light spine wise. She is shooting an old Martin Jaguar with Z cams at 38#. Draw length is 24", arrow shaft at 23". Their calculator actually suggest 1000s, but that just seemed really soft considering she was shooting 600 spine arrows previously. I considered the cam to be a medium cam.
> 
> She'll be using them for 3d only with the lighter stainless steel point. Any thoughts?
> 
> sorry I don't know the diameter for you.


I was talking about the Easton Carbon Ones. My daughter shoots a Hoyt Charger DL = 25 in, DW = 35 lbs. Her current arrow are Easton Bloodlines (480 spine), shaft length is 24.3 in, total arrow is at 25.3 in. These have been great at 18M. I'm looking at the Carbon Ones for outdoor target shooting at 50M. The calculator on the Easton website is recommending a 810 spine.


----------

